# Pics and updates



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

New Years is here and we're off and rolling. . .er, rather, off and SWIMMING! It has been majorly storming here the last few days, everything is flooded, many highways and bridges (including the Golden Gate due to 70+mph winds yesterday!) are or were closed, trees are blowing down, power's out in a lot of places, a bunch of stores are closed, so much general chaos and wet, wet, wet! Fortunately I have a good pair of red rubber boots hehe, so going out isn't as bad as it could be.  Just going out to change food and water requires a set of clothes that can get wet. . .and they do! 

Yesterday the wire aviary flooded (along with the entire backyard, pretty much). I have a tarp under it and a tarp inside it, but the one inside only reached an inch or so up the sides and the water came over it. So I had a soggy mess. I was also out of tarps (as they are now covering the two aviaries), so I went about cutting the bottom out of the old tent (as soon as it stops raining, we're going to do a "dumps run" but until then the old tent is sitting forlornly in the rain). The bottom is still thick and without holes so I took the old wet shavings out and then cut the bottom out, hosed it off, and took to the small aviary. All this in the pouring rain of course. Then I cleaned out the wet shavings, put more in to soak up the water, moved the "furniture" inside, put the tent bottom down so it went up the walls six inches, and put the furniture back in with more dry shavings. And it is working as this morning it is quite dry in there, yay! After the rains stop I'll be putting the whole aviary up on a platform of sorts for future flooding.

The puppy Gracie went to her new foster home the day after Christmas so things are finally settling down and we are getting the house back together after the "puppies tornado". Of course we still have Finn, who is a bit of a twister himself, but he's doing better and better as he grows and is a good boy.

Azzy is taking her first flights to the top of her cage and onto the bed, and still spends much of her day in with the babies in their tub. I couldn't find her the other day and somehow she'd managed to slip under the blanket-cover on the tub and was snuggled in with the babies. Santa Cruz Jr. just sits and waits for her to be done so they can hang out. Toto spends half his time with the bigger birds, and half with the babies, and is teaching them to eat. All but one have picked it up and are stuffing their faces with seeds. Toto has pink eyes, which I've never seen before in a pigeon.

Mr. Angry Rat and his brother have moved inside as it's so nasty outside, even in their covered/insulated cages. They are both elderly so I will be keeping them in from now on. Mr. Angry Rat is declining visibly, poor old fellow. He is a bit confused and somewhat blind, but that doesn't detract from his angry personality. . .the other night he turned and got my finger and held on for dear life. A rat biting you is a bit like a small bull dog; they lock their jaw and you have to pry open the mouth, which when they have their teeth in the nerves along your finger, is not a fun experience. I have somehow managed to go almost a year without a rat bite and boy does it hurt lol. My poor finger got twice as big but is a lot better now, Neosporin for the win!  Someday the feeling might even come back!! 

Yesterday we took the dogs to the park and the fields there had really flooded, turning several places into large and deep swimming holes. The dogs had the best time ever in the rain, barreling through the mud and water and then dropping off into the deep holes. Finn was in Heaven, with all that water everywhere.  The car backseat will never be the same again! 

And that's all I can think of at the moment. . .I hope everyone is doing well and staying warm, wherever you are.  Here are some pics of the birds, cats and dogs. . .enjoy. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/Dec29Jan4


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIKES MJ!!

I heard about the rain and wind in CA and worried about our members there AND their animals and birdies!

Glad to get your report! We are due for STORM later today or tomorrow...decided I better do my laundry BEFORE the rains hit as I don't have my own washer/dryer in my apt.! Skies are overcast so we're just waiting...

Mmmm, sounds like you are a candidate for periodic Tetanus shots. I got them when I worked for a Vet...

Give all (when you CAN!) hugs and scritches...especially Mr. Angry Rat...sure wish him the best!!

Hopefully, your pijies won't get an "unscheduled" bath!!

Thanks for letting us know you are OK...hope our other CA members check in too!

Love, Hugs and Scrtiches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryjane, I wish I could give you a big hug for making me feel good looking at all your babies. I am fast becoming an avid Azzy fan because she is such a terrific little pigeon.

I hope Gracie doesn't miss her Uncle Finn too much. I sure hope she does well at her new home.

I know it is a lot of work for you to take these pictures and write up the cute comments but I do want you to know how much I appreciate it.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Me too, I always enjoy your pictures. I do the same when the rains come. You never know if you have leaks until it rains. I found some great brand new rubber boots in the bargain box for $5. When I went to pick them up the man who answered the door said that he bought them for his wife, but she never got a chance to wear them. He said I hope you can get some good out of them. Boy do I! I am unconquerable in them. Just get out the way!


----------



## Acquistapace (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Maryjane you ain't kidding about the weather in Sonoma County. Nasty!
I've postphoned my trip to Sebastopol till next Thrusday, they say there will be a break in weather that day. It is a 450 mile drive from the High Desert to Sebastopol.
My sister, who I will be staying with will be happy with another able body to help with the flooding at her place. 
I lived in Santa Rosa for 45 years, I know what you are going through.
Linda


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Maryjane, I wish I could give you a big hug for making me feel good looking at all your babies. I am fast becoming an avid Azzy fan because she is such a terrific little pigeon.


Well I consider myself hugged!  Yes, Azzy is quite the character. She's so full of energy and just delighted about everything she sees, it seems. The glass is always half full! I hope Gracie doesn't miss Uncle Finn too much; they do have two big dogs where she's being fostered so that is nice for her. Finn doesn't even seem to notice she's gone . 

Shi, don't worry, I'm always up to date on tetanus shots lol. Working with cage wire and biting rats as much as I do, it's a must! I'm lucky to have a great immune system though, so I heal pretty quickly. The worst thing about a deep rat bite is they can get the nerve. I now have four little spots on my fingers with no feeling and probably now a fifth! But it's all in a day's work. Feather, those boots sound like they've paid for themselves already. That is a really good deal. You can't go wrong with some good old rubber boots lol.

Linda, I'm sure your sister will be glad to have your help! It is really a mess around here. Better than yesterday, though, as far as roads and such being closed. Most of the power is back on throughout town. So you lived here for 45 years? I've been here for 30, it's a nice town but getting very, very crowded. Oregon and Washington are looking better and better. . .if it wasn't for ALL THAT DARNED RAIN!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Huge smiles from me, MJ! Wonderful photos and captions yet again!  

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What an enjoyable slide show! That is one huge caterpillar!! Great shots of the big dog tug-of-war and after the run in the flooded field.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a lot of baby pigeons! Cute, cute, cute.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maryjane,

You definitely outdid yourself again. Your pics are such a delight and cuteness overload!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE GREAT UPDATE & PICS, MJ!
WOW! Where do you find the time! I pictured you running around frantically in the rain trying to make everything dry and comfy again! Great idea about the platform for future big storms!
Loved all those babies also! WOW again, for the pink-eyed one...hope his/her eyes are OK. Maybe others might have some thoughts about that. 
Glad the doggies had fun to at the 'Water Land' Park!!! Must have been fun cleaning them up! 
Great visiting your place...seems like you all had a great holiday!
Sorry about your rat bite....hope your finger is better!!!
Blessing to all!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Maryjane, I enjoyed your photos & videos, as always!

Azzy is quite the little pigeon - so concerned over the babies, how sweet!

And Chester looks a bit like our Thumbelina, who does the same blanket-nursing thing. She was found abandoned in the woods at a very young age and brought to the shelter where we adopted her when she was old enough. I think she was taken from her Mama too young, and has always "nursed" that way on blankets and sweaters. Same big loud purr, too!


----------

